# Rideshare Operators Insurance in Michigan



## Neil Yaremchuk (Sep 28, 2015)

After making seven direct phone calls to seven different insurance companies, so far only Farmers Insurance offers a policy covering rideshare operators. I'll let you know what the quote comes out to tomorrow. I can't post a link because I'm too new to the site.

NOTES: I do not work for Farmers Insurance and neither I or my family work in the insurance industry. 

GEICO, State Farm, All-State, etc. don't even carry a policy for this in Michigan.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Neil Yaremchuk said:


> After making seven direct phone calls to seven different insurance companies, so far only Farmers Insurance offers a policy covering rideshare operators. I'll let you know what the quote comes out to tomorrow. I can't post a link because I'm too new to the site.
> 
> NOTES: I do not work for Farmers Insurance and neither I or my family work in the insurance industry.
> 
> GEICO, State Farm, All-State, etc. don't even carry a policy for this in Michigan.


POST # 1/Neil Yaremchuk: Great
Thread to Start,
here, Neil. Watch this MAGIC............

chi1cabby , I believe YOU Posted a
Hyperlink that spelled out ALL the
Hybrid Options, nationally ?

In the meantime, use the Search Func-
tion, at the Top Right to see what YOU
can find.

Mentoring Bison: Mentoring.


----------



## Neil Yaremchuk (Sep 28, 2015)

I can already guess that my rate is going to be astronomical giving that I live in Hamtramck, surrounded by Detroit. Can you say redlining?


----------



## Neil Yaremchuk (Sep 28, 2015)

Farmer's Insurance rep just contacted me. They have Insurance from one carrier, Bristol West, that costs $678.00/month. No that's not a typo. It requires a $680.00 down payment, has a $1,000.00 deductible and offers 100K/person; 300K/accident and 100K uninsured motorist. You can get a $500.00 deductible but the difference is negligible. If you pay the year in full, they deduct $1,000.00 from the overall cost. Bottom line: 12 months of insurance costs a rideshare driver $8,136.00 but if you have the lump sum to drop on it, it costs $1,000.00 less. The deck is stacked against us dear friends. He also was unaware of a hybrid policy in Michigan.

NOTES: Bristol West does not have the best name in the business FYI.


----------



## volksie (Apr 8, 2015)

Wow! That's insane. Our next Class Action will involve Uber & Insurance.


----------



## Neil Yaremchuk (Sep 28, 2015)

I just looked on Lyft's page for the first time yesterday. It looks like the promote an insurance policy but I can't get anyone from Lyft to explain it better to be. Any Lyft drivers, please shed some light on this.


----------

